# Let's see Kruijswijk's Bianchi



## LostViking (Jul 18, 2008)

​
While I love me some Celeste on a Bianchi, especially a Bianchi that is about to win the 2016 Giro d'Italia - I'm thinking this particular Bianchi would be better without the Celeste.

Discuss amongst yourselves...


----------



## Bee-an-key (May 5, 2007)

Is he riding it, I have seen the bike but no pictures of him on it in the race?


----------



## Migen21 (Oct 28, 2014)

Not my cup of tea. I'm generally not very picky about colors. My two favorite bike colors are 'understated' and 'not white'...

I'm afraid I would have to pass on that bike based on color alone. If it were given to me, and I decided to keep it, I'd spend some of the money I saved not buying getting it painted a more reasonable shade of Matte Gray.


----------



## kbwh (May 28, 2010)

Not enough Celeste on that one. Glad he races on a full Celeste Oltre. The way things are going, they're breaking it out for him on Sunday.


----------



## Bee-an-key (May 5, 2007)

It would be cool if they made a replica version of the Marco Pantani frame that he rode. The celeste version had the yellow splash and after he won the Giro he had the black with pink.


----------



## PixelPaul (Oct 8, 2004)

I'm a fan of Celeste, the pink bar tape looks OK. But the pink on the frame looks like an afterthought (which it probably is) and looks retarded.


----------



## mackgoo (Mar 2, 2004)

The only thing I see wrong, and it's very wrong, is the Shimano stuff. That's just wrong, wrong, wrong.


----------



## cunn1n9 (Jul 1, 2012)

Interesting that he only rode the Speciallisma on the TT. Why not on the mountain stages?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## kbwh (May 28, 2010)

He likes the Oltre? The geometry is the same on the two, so I guess he prefers the Oltre's aero efficiency to the slighly better road feel of the Specialissima. The Oltre is not a plank e.g. like the Ridley Noah, but quite rideable.


----------



## Cinelli 82220 (Dec 2, 2010)

LostViking said:


> I'm thinking this particular Bianchi would be better without the Celeste.


My theory is that Bianchi did not expect him to get a pink jersey and were caught off guard.
So...after he got his Maglia Rosa the mechanics ripped his bike apart, slapped on some pink, and put it together for the morning. Note the pink does not cover many decals. They just painted over the celeste areas.
Many teams with potential leaders have one-off frames ready in the truck. Bianchi did not.

It was a shame he didn't win, he was the best in the race.


----------

